# Two young indoor cats (brother & sister) need fostering for six months in London



## Catfamilyportrait (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi

My wife and I are heading to Asia for a 6 month trip. Friends of ours had agreed to look after 2 of our cats, but unfortunately their plans have changed and it is now not possible. We are really stuck and plan to leave in around 6-8 weeks time.

Both cats have been indoors for all of their 2 years - they are a cross between British shorthair and Siamese. Chun Li (white/grey) is fairly lively and VERY inquisitive, whereas her brother, Doctor Doom (black/white), is much more laid back and cautious.

We are based in south-west London. Please get in touch if you can be of any help, or have any suggestions.

Your help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful cats,
What are you doing with your flat while you are away? If it is sitting empty then you could look at Find House Sitters | House Sitting Guide USA Australia Canada NZ UK worldwide or MindMyHouse - Bringing home owners and house sitters together and get a live in cat sitter.


----------



## Catfamilyportrait (Apr 3, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> Beautiful cats,
> What are you doing with your flat while you are away? If it is sitting empty then you could look at Find House Sitters | House Sitting Guide USA Australia Canada NZ UK worldwide or MindMyHouse - Bringing home owners and house sitters together and get a live in cat sitter.


We have decided to rent out our property, so this wouldn't be possible unfortunately


----------

